

Piping into and out of the cloud with skypipe - progrium
http://progrium.com/blog/2012/09/30/piping-into-and-out-of-the-cloud-with-skypipe/

======
smlacy
Interesting! Wondering if there's something in the space of
MapReduce/BashReduce (<https://github.com/erikfrey/bashreduce>) where you
could take this...

